# Sexy Move Remix



## a small kitten (Nov 23, 2008)

Roommate made this song after watching AvGalen's tutorial with the "sexy move". This took the entire weekend, but it was well worth it lmao

http://www.myspace.com/vaughnsulit

Should be first song on list.


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 23, 2008)

ROF2L!
Did you ask Arnaud for permission first?

Where did you find the video when he said this?


----------



## a small kitten (Nov 23, 2008)

My roommate did this, so I have no idea. I think he assumed that Arnaud would appreciate it, because it's just so sexy lol


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 23, 2008)

I can see that it has 14 plays already, but I can't play it. I don't hear anything untill reaching song 3


----------



## cookingfat (Nov 23, 2008)

That's awesome, I love it. 

I just used, sexy move. 1-2-3-4..... and it's done !!


----------



## a small kitten (Nov 23, 2008)

I will ask my roommate when he comes back from dinner how to download. I think he needs to enable it on his Myspace. Well, the song never references cubing, so I guess you can say that xD


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 23, 2008)

I don't remember where I got the term "sexy move" from. I mention something about "the Spanish" in the "sexy move video", but I just don't remember more.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Nov 24, 2008)

S-s-s-s-s-s-s-s-sexy move!
Again and again and again and again...


----------



## qqwref (Nov 24, 2008)

This is awesome and I totally want to have it on my computer


----------



## PatrickJameson (Nov 24, 2008)

Awesome 

mp3: http://e.imagehost.org/download/0297/Sexy_Move.mp3


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Nov 24, 2008)

Haha it's sooooooo faunny


----------



## Dene (Nov 24, 2008)

"I just used the sexy move, again and again and again" HA!!


----------



## d4m4s74 (Nov 24, 2008)

sexymove


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 24, 2008)

that is just the best thing ever! rofl.


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 24, 2008)

Please give me as much detail as possible about everyone involved in creating this masterpiece so I can honor them forever 

Most people know I am generally very happy, but to put it in terms some of my closer friends will understand: Happy Arnaud level 4!

How long can you have an ear-to-ear-grin without needing to see a doctor?

I will put this on my IPod, put it on repeat and play it all the way to whatever tournament I am driving (goodbye Luther and Kate)


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 24, 2008)

ok sorry i will not accept that lack of luther.... we NEED luther arnaud?!! we will have to rethink bingo. "everyone pick a number from one to 4!"


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Nov 24, 2008)

That was so great xD


----------



## a small kitten (Nov 24, 2008)

My roommate posted a site where you can download the song...

http://vaughnsulit.bandcamp.mu/

He appreciates all of your positive feedback!


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 24, 2008)

CharlieCooper said:


> ok sorry i will not accept that lack of luther.... we NEED luther arnaud?!! we will have to rethink bingo. "everyone pick a number from one to 4!"



Ok, Luther and Kate can stay 

For Luther-bingo I call dibbs on "stars"
For "sexy-move"-bingo I call dibbs on "sexy"

Does anyone know how to turn this song into a playable "StepMania-Arrow-Scheme"?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 24, 2008)

OH MY GOD YES YES YES YES YES! this must be played. also from now on, everytime you go to solve something, this must be played in the background.


----------



## Laetitia (Nov 24, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Does anyone know how to turn this song into a playable "StepMania-Arrow-Scheme"?



I think Joël knows.

For Luther-bingo, I choose "love".
For sexy-move-bingo, I choose "move"


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 24, 2008)

for luther-bingo i choose "together"
for sexy move bingo... errrr "do"


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 24, 2008)

If only I had no life so I could try this


----------



## jazzthief81 (Nov 24, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> If only I had no life so I could try this


I'm at about one third through the song now. I'll complete the rest tomorrow.

You're gonna love this!


----------



## qqwref (Nov 24, 2008)

Wow, it would be even more awesome to have this stepped. Please do a good job ^_^

(Why do so many cubers play SM without me knowing about it?)


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 25, 2008)

This is a fantastic alternative to Justin Timberlake.


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 25, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8dpMhEApP4


----------



## Unknown.soul (Nov 25, 2008)

> (Why do so many cubers play SM without me knowing about it?)


I used to play Stepmania when I was 10-11 years old (yes, I was sucked into the whole "American DDR craze"). Now I don't play music games at all, cubing took over


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 25, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> This is a fantastic alternative to Justin Timberlake.



I couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## qinwamascot (Nov 25, 2008)

All you need is the sexy move
XD


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 25, 2008)

jazzthief81 said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > If only I had no life so I could try this
> ...



hurry hurry, i'm impatient


----------



## Tomarse (Nov 25, 2008)

That was hilarious, remix for the win? haha.


----------



## jazzthief81 (Nov 25, 2008)

CharlieCooper said:


> jazzthief81 said:
> 
> 
> > AvGalen said:
> ...



Darling, contrary to what Arnaud stated, I do have a life which means I can't continue working on it before tonight.

I have the song on my earphones all the time though so I can already work out the step patterns in my head.


----------



## flee135 (Nov 25, 2008)

This is being stepped? Wow, that is great! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## d4m4s74 (Nov 25, 2008)

Right Up Right up (sexy move) or up left down right (sexy move) 
the first one is the layers you move, the other one is the way the layers move

which is better for stepmania/ddr?


----------



## qqwref (Nov 25, 2008)

You HAVE to do it right up right up XD

Except only cubers would understand


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 25, 2008)

qqwref said:


> You HAVE to do it right up right up XD
> 
> Except only cubers would understand



right, up, right inverse=left, up inverse= down


----------



## qqwref (Nov 25, 2008)

R' = L? I hope you enjoy my new Sune then, R U L U R U2 L


----------



## jazzthief81 (Nov 25, 2008)

Update: I still need to do 4 measures and I'm finished.

But first sleep and work.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 26, 2008)

wow. i just had a sneak preview of sexy move stepmania... IT'S BRILLIANT! i can't get the song out of my head


----------



## jazzthief81 (Nov 26, 2008)

http://www.cubezone.be/Sexy_Move.smzip

Enjoy!


----------



## flee135 (Nov 26, 2008)

YES! I can't play for a while though, but I'm going to try to download this as soon as I can.

Do you have steps for all difficulties or just one or two? I'm hoping it's not so easy that it's boring, but not so hard that it's a nuisance to play...


----------



## jazzthief81 (Nov 26, 2008)

flee135 said:


> Do you have steps for all difficulties or just one or two?


One.


flee135 said:


> I'm hoping it's not so easy that it's boring, but not so hard that it's a nuisance to play...


It should be just that.


----------



## flee135 (Nov 26, 2008)

Ok, so I could play sooner than I thought. 

Hehe, I like it a ton! The difficulty the first time I played through should be a 9 because I couldn't stop laughing.  The double stepping during the holds caught me off guard too.


----------



## Laetitia (Nov 26, 2008)

Thank you Lars !!!!
I want a video of Joël playing this song with double speed


----------



## Erik (Nov 26, 2008)

Played it at double speed, no video though 
(passed it easily though) This is fun to play, I love the background picture!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 26, 2008)

Erik said:


> Played it at double speed, no video though
> (passed it easily though) This is fun to play, I love the background picture!



you can thank my telephone for that. the strange lighter side of the photo is because of laetitia's camera flash going off at the same time


----------



## Erik (Nov 26, 2008)

*thanks Charlies telephone


----------



## qqwref (Nov 26, 2008)

This is AWESOME.

I AAA'd it


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 26, 2008)

nice one michael


----------



## Pedro (Nov 27, 2008)

dude, I can't play Stepmania anymore  completely lost the touch...


----------



## Unknown.soul (Nov 27, 2008)

Pedro said:


> dude, I can't play Stepmania anymore  completely lost the touch...


Same here, I could only get a AA on this song, even though I've played harder songs on more difficult music games


----------



## qqwref (Nov 27, 2008)

Lucas asked me to AAA it on video, so, I did: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fPn6BCvjw4w. Enjoy


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Nov 27, 2008)

haha cool


----------



## Escher (Nov 27, 2008)

guys, you are obviously not getting AAA on this song because you're not doing the sexy move right. 

seriously, its easy, and quick.

just do it!


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks a lot Lars, now I realise just how much I suck at Stepmania. I can only do about the first 15 seconds, then I die 

I have done some practice songs and can now get level 4's without much problems, but level 5 almost always kills me.

I guess I will have to stop having a life, stop using Sexy Moves in real life and instead try to get some more control over my fingers by playing time-wasting games. When am I ever going to make time for that? If only I could plan something where playing Stepmania would be considered "an event" 

To everyone that can easily beat this I give a big "WOW" and I hope you can make a level X for this song.

Actually, let's make that a moral requirement. If you can > AA the highest created level (6 at the moment) you have to create a +1 level.

If anyone can make a level 1, 2, 3, 4 and/or 5 I will make a video of me with some sexy moves (or does that not motivate anyone )


----------



## qqwref (Nov 27, 2008)

* goes off to make a level 15 song with jacks and jumpstream *

EDIT: Not that I can AAA 14s, but I'll go make a harder one if you want


----------



## Pedro (Nov 27, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Thanks a lot Lars, now I realise just how much I suck at Stepmania. I can only do about the first 15 seconds, then I die
> 
> I have done some practice songs and can now get level 4's without much problems, but level 5 almost always kills me.



yeah, same to me

I always die after like 30 seconds at most

wait...I thought Lars made just one level...and...watching Micheal's video, it looks different than mine 

EDIT:
I timed, and went 45 seconds into the song...

and what is Event mode?

EDIT2: Looking at it again, the "moves" seem the same...I guess it was Michael who made it look easy


----------



## qqwref (Nov 27, 2008)

Event mode is just a setting where you can play as many songs as you like - normally you have '1st Stage', '2nd Stage', and 'Final Stage', and then the game ends. It's just one of a long list of small customizations I've done to Stepmania to make it more fun to play


----------



## Laetitia (Nov 27, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> f only I could plan something where playing Stepmania would be considered "an event"



I thought that stepmania would be an event at the AO08TNBTTHO08 ?

EDIT : Ah, and I forgot : I finally got an A  (but not AAA yet^^)


----------



## badmephisto (Nov 28, 2008)

haha i just saw this today. that's pretty epic, good job!


----------



## xchiltonx (Dec 4, 2008)

a small kitten said:


> Roommate made this song after watching AvGalen's tutorial with the "sexy move". This took the entire weekend, but it was well worth it lmao
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/vaughnsulit
> 
> Should be first song on list.





fanwuq said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8dpMhEApP4





jazzthief81 said:


> http://www.cubezone.be/Sexy_Move.smzip
> 
> Enjoy!





qqwref said:


> Lucas asked me to AAA it on video, so, I did:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8dpMhEApP4
> 
> 
> ...




LMAO

Well done *APPLAUD*


----------



## DcF1337 (Dec 9, 2008)

Sorry for bumping but _what exactly_ is the Sexy Move? I googled for "avgalen" and "sexy move" and couldn't find anything.


----------



## jazzthief81 (Dec 9, 2008)

DcF1337 said:


> Sorry for bumping but _what exactly_ is the Sexy Move? I googled for "avgalen" and "sexy move" and couldn't find anything.



And did you also read the other posts in this topic?



AvGalen said:


> I don't remember where I got the term "sexy move" from. I mention something about "the Spanish" in the "sexy move video", but I just don't remember more.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Dec 9, 2008)

DcF1337 said:


> Sorry for bumping but _what exactly_ is the Sexy Move? I googled for "avgalen" and "sexy move" and couldn't find anything.



Well I guess it isn't explicitly mentioned in the thread: the "*sexy move*" that AvGalen refers to is the *R U R' U'* trigger.


----------



## DcF1337 (Dec 9, 2008)

I never watched that video more than a few seconds, because I thought it would be boring. Thanks for the clarification! Everything makes so much sense now.


----------



## jazzthief81 (Dec 9, 2008)

msemtd said:


> Well I guess it isn't explicitly mentioned in the thread: the "*sexy move*" that AvGalen refers to is the *R U R' U'* trigger.



Yeah, true. We should probably add it to the Speedsolving Wiki. 

Although I still highly recommend watching Arnaud's tutorial video though!


----------



## Dene (Dec 9, 2008)

DcF1337 said:


> I never watched that video more than a few seconds, because I thought it would be boring. Thanks for the clarification! Everything makes so much sense now.



But you went to the effort of google searching it? That doesn't make any sense at all.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Dec 9, 2008)

jazzthief81 said:


> We should probably add it to the Speedsolving Wiki.


Consider it 
done


----------



## Dene (Dec 9, 2008)

"series of excellent..." Erm, a bit opinionated? Whether the videos are excellent or not, you shouldn't have opinions on wikipedia. Also the end is kind of opinionated too >.<


----------



## qqwref (Dec 9, 2008)

It's not Wikipedia, it's a Wiki  Anyway I'm sure the opinionatedness will be edited out eventually. Right now it's a sort of isolated page, nothing links to it and it doesn't link to anything, but that'll change too. All in good time.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Dec 9, 2008)

Dene said:


> "series of excellent..." Erm, a bit opinionated? Whether the videos are excellent or not, you shouldn't have opinions on wikipedia. Also the end is kind of opinionated too >.<


If you wish to edit the wiki to express your objections, go right ahead! In the absence of less appreciative contributors, my positive praise will reign supreme


----------



## Dene (Dec 9, 2008)

Lol, I considered editing, but I wanted there to be a discussion first. If it is decided that the tutorial is brilliant, then we won't change it


----------



## Joël (Jan 5, 2009)

Laetitia said:


> Thank you Lars !!!!
> I want a video of Joël playing this song with double speed



I don't know about that.. Oh well, it's a level 6, so I might be able to do it...


----------



## qqwref (Jan 5, 2009)

I played it on double speed and got a full combo  I had 12 goods. Good luck Joel


----------



## Sir E Brum (Jan 11, 2009)

L' U' L U = Anti-sexy move


----------



## Odin (Jan 12, 2009)

Sir E Brum said:


> L' U' L U = Anti-sexy move



the Smexy move!


----------



## qqwref (Jan 12, 2009)

Odin said:


> Sir E Brum said:
> 
> 
> > L' U' L U = Anti-sexy move
> ...



no


----------



## Stefan (Apr 20, 2010)

Darn, it's almost gone (dead links on the wiki page), is the mp3 still somewhere? Or a youtube video with good audio quality? (qqwref's is the only I found and it's not so good)


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 20, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Darn, it's almost gone (dead links on the wiki page), is the mp3 still somewhere? Or a youtube video with good audio quality? (qqwref's is the only I found and it's not so good)



Well, I have it. I could probably upload it or something.


----------



## Carson (Apr 20, 2010)

Hmm... I made a ringtone from it some time ago, but I can't seem to find it now. I think I'm gonna have to redo that one.


----------



## Dene (Apr 21, 2010)

I still have this song. If someone has somewhere they can upload it, PM me and I can e-mail it to you.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 21, 2010)

I think the song's in the Stepmania file (the .smzip file, just rename to .zip); I can't say if the quality's the same as the original, though.


----------



## Sir E Brum (Apr 21, 2010)

Uploaded to

sirebrum.com/sexymove

Sorry I couldn't do just the direct .mp3. 110mb didn't like that file type.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 22, 2010)

qqwref said:


> I think the song's in the Stepmania file (the .smzip file, just rename to .zip); I can't say if the quality's the same as the original, though.



I also noticed that some sources from the Wiki were dying and I think I changed some as well. but the best resource is indeed the Stepmania file. the MP3 is the same and it is located on Lars' site so I doubt it will "ever" be removed.


----------



## Sajwo (Nov 22, 2012)

Because all links have expired I decided to upload this remix on youtube - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nngupacrx9o
I hope you don't be angry, it's for all of you


----------



## agent156 (Oct 30, 2014)

NOO all the links are dead! I must hear...


----------



## Sajwo (Nov 5, 2015)

good old times


----------

